# 1996 Saturn SL-1, under 3K$ conversion



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I designed my own coupler for my Civic and made the plates myself. I did get my coupler machined locally for $300 and plates cost $210 for new stock. The plates were really easy to make, took about a day to do with battery powered saws. 

The lovejoy coupler should work on 72 volts, but if you increase over that it will probably strip. If your dad is a machinist, that should make life really easy for the coupling, plates and battery racks.

I originally got my EV up and running for a little under $3k, then a year later I planted another $2500 in upgrades. I too am a college student, but have the added benefit of working at school and as of last semester, I have a charge spot for my EV.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

TheSGC said:


> I have a charge spot for my EV.


Well as an electrical engineering student, i should be able to get one. lol


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

alexcrouse said:


> Well as an electrical engineering student, i should be able to get one. lol


Yeah, I had to work for mine, even though I am a Computer Engineering student and the spot were already built for the department's EVs, space is a premium on campus.

If you want to get chargers for nice and cheap, my first set of chargers were Schumacher 6 AMP 12 volt I got from eBay. I got one for each battery and it was under $120 for all of them. I have since got a faster charger system, but still use them occasionally when batteries need to be balanced after sitting for a while. There are also a few nice smart chargers that are about $500 and will do full packs.

I think you should also replace your brakes and check all you mechanical parts before you get too far along. I didn't, and after 1,000 EV miles my brakes, transmission and suspension all went literally on the same day in October. This past weekend I finally got the EV back to fully running condition again, just in time for it's inspection.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Progress!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JA9-X3MA8Y

Motor and Transmission mounted. It's a good feeling to see the wheels spin!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> Motor: Yale/Hyster 24/36 volt to be run at 72volts(need some help with brush advance, as the motor appears to already be advanced)
> Controller: Alltrax AXE 7245, (used, well, never used, but installed and removed from a car)
> Batteries: Marine Deepcycles from Advance Auto Parts(not purchased yet)
> 
> ...


speed - range - inexpensive.... pick two. 
seriously, a $3k budget will force some compromises where you may wish otherwise. I dunno if you are going to reach 50mph with this setup, or if the motor will last long at double rated voltage. but... good luck!


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

50 will be a Peak speed, no sustained. Mainly for emergency escapes of PA traffic and their deadly bad drivers. Also, the motor cost 50$, and Hi-Torque Electric seemed to think these motors are ment for abuse. The Forklift Motor- Choosing a good one thread is where i found this information. If i blow this motor, i can have another in the car in less than a week. So far i am up to about 2000$, including donor price. Now i just need batteries......


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Neat!

Loved the video of the little powerwheels jeep boosting your car! That must have been on stands or it is the slowest wheel spin ever!


For really cheap batteries, SimonRafferty is using Optima Red tops. He went to his local scrap/junk yard and tested all the Optimas and bought all the good ones for £3 with the option to sell back at £2. That make it £1 a battery for as many as he can get and use. He has converted a Land Rover Freelander to AC drive that he uses for his short commute.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheapest battery in a salvage yard around here is about $35. I checked that route! Good idea though!


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

UPDATE!!!

it moves!

running it off an optima yellow top and a tellcom battery totally 24volts and 55ah, it actually moves!

im excited....maybe too much. youtube video to come!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a great day when it moves! Did you settle on a charging scheme? One thought is to break the pack into 2 halves and use a couple of golf cart chargers. You could also put the 2 pack halves in parallel for charging, but the batteries will tend to get out of balance that way.


alexcrouse said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> it moves!
> 
> ...


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> That's a great day when it moves! Did you settle on a charging scheme? One thought is to break the pack into 2 halves and use a couple of golf cart chargers. You could also put the 2 pack halves in parallel for charging, but the batteries will tend to get out of balance that way.


Ive moved the car up to 36 volts, and still want more! i guess that expected tho.

As far as charging, i picked up 3 15amp Schumacher chargers from WallyWorld. They are actually quite awesome.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

I just picked up a Walmart MAXX29 battery. Seems to be a tank of a battery, well built. Its the Johnson Controls version, and for those unfamiliar to these, they are 125Ah 12volt batteries, for about 90$ around here. After i verify its capacity, I will buy 5 more and enjoy a real battery pack!


----------

